# Mehrere if Bedingungen untereinander?



## Anna (30. Sep 2005)

hallo! 

ich bin noch gaanz am anfang was java angeht und muss folgendes als hausaufgabe erledigen: 

Wenn eine Familie weniger als 45000 Euro verdient (Betrag muss eingegeben werden, mithilfe eines BufferedReaders) 
kriegt sie bei einem Kind (Anzahl derer muss ebenso eingegeben werden) 70.-, beim 2ten 130.-, beim 3ten 220.- und ab dem 4ten 240.-. 

Ist das Einkommen >= 45000 bei den ersten beiden Kindern 70.-, bei allen weiteren 140.-. 

Das aktuelle Thema, zu dem auch die Aufgabe gestellt ist ist if/else Befehle, boolean. 

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass ich in diesem Fall einen boolean benötige (?), weiss aber nicht wie. Bzw weiss nicht wie man mehrere if Befehle ineinander verstricken soll. 

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand mit dieser (wohl doch eigentlich ziemlich einfachen Aufgabe ) helfen könnte! 

Lg, 

Anna


----------



## kama (30. Sep 2005)

Hallo Anna,

mach doch mal für die ganze Geschichte mal ein Flußdiagramm bzw. ein Struktogramm?
Vor allem wenn Du noch nicht weißt wie es geht...

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## Guest (30. Sep 2005)

hab ich bereits getan. aber irgendwie kommt die zündende idee nicht...


----------



## kama (30. Sep 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab ich bereits getan. aber irgendwie kommt die zündende idee nicht...



Dann Zeig doch mal was Du bisher gemacht hast (Skizze).

Der Ablauf sollte doch basierend auf dem geschriebenene klar sein oder nicht? 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wo genau Dein Problem liegt?

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## bygones (30. Sep 2005)

```
if(einkommen >= BETRAG) {
   if(AnzahlDerKinder == BestimmteAnzahl) {
     // irgendwas
   }
   else if(AnzahlDerKinder == AndereAnzahl) {
    // auch irgendwas
  }
}
```
einfach ifs verschachteln.

du kannst dir auch mal die switch Anweisung anschauen.


```
if(einkommen >= BETRAG) {
   switch(AnzahlDerKinder) {
     case 1:
      // 1 kind tu was;
     break;
   
    case 2:
     // 2 knder tu was:
    break;
  
    // usw.
  }
}
```


----------

